# Lightforce 140 lance HID conversion



## Curtis (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi folks,

I signed up for this site because after lurking for a while, I was convinced this group know's way too much about HID. I've got an off-road Yamaha rhino that has a weak charging system and even weaker lights. I'm in need of a big boost in lights without boosting my wallet. 

It just so happens a friend is a dealer for Lightforce lights and the 140's seem about right for the size vehicle I'm running. The issue is the wattage per light is too high to install several across the top. 

What I really want to do is to remove the halogen bulb and replace with HID and be able to still use the variable focus that lightforce has. 

I searched this site and found a few handheld threads for lightforce lights but nothing for the little 140's. Anyone who has any expertice with these or can direct me to some quality ballast/bulb combo's that will work will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike Painter (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't think you will find that an easy task. HID bulbs tend not to be interchangabe and also need a ballast. 
You will need to find a bulb that can replace the current bulb in some fasion and hope it does not interfere with the ability to focus. You will also need to find a ballast to run with that bulb. Some ballasts allow placing it a fair distance from the bulb, others don't. It is very unlikely that you will find one that will fit in the light.
Have you looked at the actual output of the stock light? LightForce seems to be a bit more honest about their ratings than many.

You might want to check the TrailTech web site. They have something there about using HID's with poorer charging systems. I can't rememeber if it's just a warning or if they have some solutions.


----------



## Curtis (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks,

I'm looking for a bulb/ballast combo. There are many on the market but I'm not an expert on which are quality and which are poor quality. I know others have converted the SL240 lightforce handheld so maybe they have some recommendations.

I guess before I go out and buy some lightforce 140's I was hoping some lighting experts would comment on how "doable" the project is. Modifying the housing is expected, but sure a direct fit would be great. I kind of doubt that's going to happen though.


----------



## Orbit (Mar 14, 2006)

ok, for starters, i've done what you are wanting to do.
number 1 it's doable,
number 2 it's doale with really quite good results.
number 3 it's not rocket science
number 4 you will have no hair left when you have finished the first one so doing the second is much less painful.
number 5 there is a fair bit of info on what i've done in sway's thread about how he modded his sl240 hand held.
bushy555 is the brain behind my mods of the 140 so email him if you have q's but;

"Have made up 1mm steel mount that will fit inside the 30mm inside diameter of the LF240 Blitz, LF170 and LF140 spot lights 
that are bought for vehicle use. The mount replaces the original LF H2 bulb mount, and currently my design will only
accept the H3 HID bulb. Not the D2S bulb that Sway used.
Only problem I have is that since the LF vehicle lens mount is totally different to that of the portable hand held mount, there
is a need to drill a dirty big hole in the back which then makes it not waterproof anymore."

if you do a search for sways thread on his modded sl240 you'll find the info you are after, fo the specifics on modding a 140 email bushy555

hope it helps
ORB.,


----------



## Orbit (Mar 14, 2006)

sorry for the extra post mods....seem to havea forgetful streak of late.

i would recomend not exceeding 35watts for the 140 if you want a long life from the reflector....i went to 50 and have buggered 2 reflectors...but it was aweful good fun


----------



## Sway (Mar 14, 2006)

Curtis,

Cool you have a Rhino, I have been wanting a side-by-side for some time now but my flashlight addiction has killed my slush fund 

Most excellent advice from Orbit, the guys down under have done much more work with the LightForce HID conversions than I have, just wish I could see first hand on some of the MONSTERS they have built 

Like Orbit said you will have to drill a hole in the back of the light and find a place on the roll bar to mound the light, ballast and igniter *very very* close by trying to keep them from harms way but it’s doable.

Eh’ there is some hand trimming and filling to make the socket and lamp fit inside the tube but that’s something to do on a rainy day.

Hope you have a head full of hair to pull out but when you’re done it will be one Bad Rhino!

Let us know if we can help.

Later
Kelly


----------



## Curtis (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I was also looking at these and obviously much less work and maybe equal cost.

http://www.visionxoffroad.com/images/product/hid-6500/vn_6_5_front_black.jpg

I have a contact that may be willing to become a dealer to get the discount. Dealer cost is $315 each for a 6.5" HID.


----------



## Orbit (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah they look like the go forsure, rather then modding one yourself. much less time consuming also.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 16, 2006)

Here is a great solution for you

Trailtech.net MR16 HID's $300 a set I had 2 sets and there output is GREAT for their size. Get one spot and one flood and your all set.


Mac


----------



## bushy555 (Mar 16, 2006)

G'day All,

Its been like six something months since I've visite this forum.
I've done a bunch of research on modifying the Lightforce 140, 170 nd 240 blitz lights turning a bunch into HID's.

Bought a 50 watt kit for au$400.00 and converted a brand spanking set of LF240's into 50w HID's. They were sweet! Sold them to get my money back coz spent heaps on lights and other R&D.

As Orbit above mentioned (Thanks dude!) , at the moment I've got 100 HID bulb 'adapters' sitting on my lounge room floor ready to go for au$15.00 for a pair and detailed instructions. Fairly easily to convert the 140 lance, 170 striker and 240 blitz - since they are the same mount, although Lightforce now has a version 2 of their mount (Which me adapters will fit ok).

If interested give me a yell. I'll pull me socks up and check this site a bit more.

Outta curisoity, Sway, what bulb type did you originally use on your first 240 handheld modification?

cheers
dave


----------



## Curtis (Apr 4, 2006)

Trailtech's are cool but I would prefer bigger light to throw farther. So bushy your HID bulb adapters will work in the 140 lance? Then I would need to select a bulb and ballast to go with it. What type of HID bulb goes into the housing you mentioned.

Thanks,

Curtis


----------



## jtice (Apr 4, 2006)

bushy555,

Sorry, this was probably mentioned, but I cant recall.

What HID bulb base do your adaptors work with?

I have found a site (well, actually Sway did) that has 35W HID kits, they have a ton of bulb base options, and you can even pick Kelvin temps.

I am going to get one for my ATV, which is a H10 - 9145 bulb base,
but I am also wanting to get one to,,, well, play with 
and make a nice mod out of.

~John


----------



## Orbit (Apr 5, 2006)

from memory i think his current ones work with H3.....and he's charging $15AUD or so for them....they are actually quite intricate little bits. check the 240 thread for the pics....might give you an idea of what lights it will cater for.


----------



## WhiteHot (Apr 5, 2006)

Sway said:


> I have been wanting a side-by-side for some time now but my flashlight addiction has killed my slush fund



LOL You spent too much money on flashlights to buy a new vehicle!

BTW: Not laughing at you, laughing at us


----------



## Lunarmodule (Apr 5, 2006)

Bushy555,

I just got myself a 240 Blitz with axial 100W Osram halogen G6.5 bulb. JUMPING JUPITER JETWASH this thing has an unGODLY amount of throw. I think the 9.5" reflector really defines what throw really is. Like demonstrating the violent nature of what the BLitz does to the photons it produces, it really THROWS them to incredible distances! I have NEVER seen farther into pure darkness with a light in the open countryside than with this thing. It puts all Mag mods and other "power" lights to shame. I am just overwhelmingly thrilled with the capabilities of this awesome light, and I realize there's a bunch more potential lurking in an HID conversion. I read about Kelly's detailed description of his HID conversion and its just over my skill level to do the mod myself, not to mention fairly invasive. Unbelievable results though, his beamshots left my jaw dragging on the ground.

Could you do a newbie a favor and walk me through what I need to know to do your conversion? I'm trying to figure out if its within my grasp. Im not sure about the H3 mounting configuration, I just know my light has a large bipin layout, like a Welch Allyn on steroids. I thought the H3 is like the automotive standard for auxiliary lights where there's a globe fitted to a round metal base and a insulated pigtail positive wire coming from the base. 

I would absolutely love to have my Blitz modded with a 50W HID setup. That mondo reflector has such incredible potential! The Blitz in its stock form took me to a totally new unexplored region of fun with its raw searchlight type beam. Mounting a ballast/igniter is another tricky thing for me.... I presume it goes somewhere on the outside of the housing? Its got to be relatively close to the bulb due to the HT leads.

Then Id have to make up a battery pack, thats not so tough. I thought four LiIon in series might be plenty good size, three in parallel with 18650 cells for decent runtime. Ive even got a dozen of the D cell size 5200mAh LiIon batteries, four of those in series for a compact short runtime pack would do nicely.

PLease help any way you can to guide me through what I need to do to get me a ticket to ride the 50W HID train, your assistance is greatly appreciated in advance!


----------



## Orbit (Apr 6, 2006)

hey mate, bushy doesn't get on here much, but if you PM me i can help or give you his contact details.

i've got range results to 1985M....wall is that far form a padock....unfortunatley the film isn't digital. if you think the incan is good...the 50watt is outa this world....so was the 75 and the powerballs till they all died.....   water just doesn't go so well. note to self don't store all lights in one box that isn't water proof and don't ever allow someone to move it to low ground!!!!!!!

Bushy's mod is for the driving lights, though you could make up a connection to a SLA. the hand held enforcer series? and walkabout series, have just got a new socket...so i'm unsure if bushy's mod will fit.

Sway's mod is not to difficult, really its not. if you go slow and do things right you'll come out iwth a good result.


----------

